# White Line Disease



## Surbie (1 August 2017)

The horse I newly look after was suddenly very lame yesterday - coaxed into stable slowly with a few carrot sticks & lots of praise. Vet came out and found an abcess in near fore...and then said he has white line disease. Farrier didn't spot it on last week's trim. The cavities in the near fore are between 1-2cm deep, nearly all the way round & deepest at the heel. The hinds are not nearly as bad. Couldn't get the off fore up so will try again today after the poultice change.

Vet's advice is to soak all feet daily in a weak iodine solution & he can stay out in the field.

This is a horse that I might be taking on either on my own or as a share with another woman at the yard. He would be my first horse. The yard is very supportive and they know I've never had a loan before. 

How serious/recurrent an issue is it?


----------



## be positive (1 August 2017)

It is not the end of the world but I would expect the owner to take responsibility for sorting it out properly before letting him go on loan to a novice, you will then need to keep on top of it, get his diet, exercise, foot care and general management right and prevent it getting to anything like this state again.
I would be a bit concerned that it was missed by both the farrier and owner, with cavities that deep they are rather obvious when you pick out the foot, so there are questions over the general care he has been getting which may mean it could be tricky to make any meaningful changes within the constraints of the yard/ loan/ share arrangement.


----------



## ester (1 August 2017)

I don't suspect the farrier missed it per se, a lot just seem to think it normal for particular horses.  

How serious/recurrent it is really depends, for some there is likely a dietary element as ideally the white line should be tight enough not to allow any infection causing debris in but in most shod horses that isn't the case and having shoes on makes it harder to treat and and get to.


----------



## Surbie (1 August 2017)

Thanks both, much appreciated, particularly about getting it right before a loan starts. 

He isn't shod - shoes were taken off about 6 months ago, so at least we can get to his feet easily. He has been footy ever since, with recurrent issues with near fore & off hind, though getting better now he's out on the track with quieter mares rather than in the field with the other big boys, so he hoons about less.

I am concerned the farrier didn't mention it if he did see it, knowing he has been transitioning and given it's probably on all 4 feet.

Totally take your points about consistency. The plan is that if I do him 7 days, or share with 1 other only, I will know he has consistent picking out & soaking. Unfortunately I go away on holiday on the weekend. Horse wasn't in the picture when we booked it! 

I am going to talk to the YO about diet & field conditions - he is on permanent loan to the yard - they know I am a novice, but also keen to learn. 

Any tips on sensibly exercising a horse with WLD v welcome!


----------



## ester (1 August 2017)

Ok if not shod it would make me suspect diet even more, iodine will work but there are other products that might work better like cleantrax. Is he booted if footy? I'd be dubious about taking him on as he is.


----------



## Tnavas (2 August 2017)

If you can still get Cornucrescene then buy some and use it on the coronary band everyday.

I have a theory that it begins as a fungal disease in the growth area of the hoof - just lik humans get in their toe nails. The nail under the outer part is crumbly and weak, just like seedy toe. Someone told me to use Vicks Vapour rub on my toe nail and the damage has now grown out and I had tried all the doctors remedies.

I believe it mildly blisters the nail bed and kills the fungus causing the breakdown. This is what cornucrescene does as well. Great for fingernail growth too.


----------



## ester (2 August 2017)

If that is the case, how come those that get resected and they go as high as they need don't end up going that high?


----------



## Andalucian (2 August 2017)

Ester is right, if true white line disease, Cleantrax is the best product.

To get white line disease however, there has to be a stretch in the white line or stones getting wedged in it to allow the infection to get in.

So either the diet is too rich in sugar causing the stretch (and by this I mean rich grass probably) or tiny gravelly stones aren't being removed daily, causing the to get deeper and deeper.

Fix these two and you resolve the ongoing problem.

I'd avoid cornucresence, and iodine for that matter, both far too strong.


----------



## Tnavas (2 August 2017)

ester said:



			If that is the case, how come those that get resected and they go as high as they need don't end up going that high?
		
Click to expand...

I think it starts at the coronet and as the hoof spreads outwards the white line gets wider and wider. The infection is there at the top starting in an area that is vulnarable.

Andalucian what makes you think Iodine and cornucrescene is too strong?


----------



## Casey76 (2 August 2017)

Tnavas said:



			I think it starts at the coronet and as the hoof spreads outwards the white line gets wider and wider. The infection is there at the top starting in an area that is vulnarable.

Andalucian what makes you think Iodine and cornucrescene is too strong?
		
Click to expand...

Iodine kills both bad and good cells, so at the same time as you are killing the bacterial and fungal infections, you are also killing off the new growth of healthy tissue.

Cornucrescine does act as a mild blister; it encourages fast growth of the hoof wall.  Unfortunately this hoof wall is poor quality and often has poor attachment to the internal structures as it has been "forced" (just like how out of season strawberries are often a bit weak and anaemic tasting).


----------



## ester (2 August 2017)

Why is the coronet vulnerable? I don't see how a hoof can reliably be compared with a nail bed in the way you are trying to. Does anyone else share this theory.

My thoughts re treatment were that at this stage iodine isn't the worst thing in the world though there maybe better. I would not use cornucrescine.


----------



## Circe (2 August 2017)

My boy has had wld, the only thing that worked for him was keratex hoof disinfectant. 
I tried copper sulphate, milton, betadine, farriers choice disinfectant. I haven't heard of cleantrax, it isn't something I can get here.
If we have very wet weather, it will start again, and I have to be vigilant about treating it early. 
My boy now has a fantastic farrier and is on a 5 weeks shoeing cycle.
Hes on a "barefoot diet" as I think that should every horses diet if possible.
Its not unmanageable, but I would want it sorted out before comiting to the horse, I'd also want to think about changing the trimmer/farrier to be honest, as it shouldn't have been unnoticed/ just left.
Kx


----------



## Andalucian (2 August 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Iodine kills both bad and good cells, so at the same time as you are killing the bacterial and fungal infections, you are also killing off the new growth of healthy tissue.

Cornucrescine does act as a mild blister; it encourages fast growth of the hoof wall.  Unfortunately this hoof wall is poor quality and often has poor attachment to the internal structures as it has been "forced" (just like how out of season strawberries are often a bit weak and anaemic tasting).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Casey, absolutely right. Cornucrescine causes a spurt in the outer wall only through irritation, but doesn't stimulate the inner wall, so you get uneven growth between the two and a bump in the wall (growth ring) as a result.

The inner wall is the problem on white line disease, the intra tubular horn is compromised and need strengthening through correct nutrition and infection control. Outer wall is unaffected and will recover once inner wall is healthy again.


----------



## Andalucian (2 August 2017)

Circe said:



			I haven't heard of cleantrax, it isn't something I can get here.Kx
		
Click to expand...

Google it, it's a small bottle, it could be posted easily worldwide.


----------



## Surbie (3 August 2017)

Thanks all - as an update we are switching from the iodine for the same reasons you've highlighted - discussing tomorrow. 

He was put on some rich grass about 2 1/2 months ago to strip graze it with another biggun and that's been the only change to his diet. Both have now had abcesses on near fores so that won't be happening again. They are normally on a barefoot diet and are really good doers.

He trotted yesterday in Sick Bay. Trotted! It wasn't pretty, but he did it of his own volition. And he only kicked over the soaking bucket 3 times...


----------



## Nasicus (3 August 2017)

Managed to nuke my girls WLD with applications of Artimud every other day. Great stuff imo!


----------



## FlickaFlo0605 (4 August 2017)

My pony has had white line disease. I scrubbed it twice a week with hibbi scrub and clean water which I put in a shallow bucket. I suggest only having poultice on for the first couple of weeks then after that giving it air and it will feel more natural for the horse. Do. Not. Travel. I seriously advise not putting your horse in a trailer because the vibrations can seriously annoy the abscess. I wouldn't ride unless the surface is carpet or sponge because it's more of a coushin for the hoof. I took my pony for wee 10 minute walks once a week. I kept this going for 2/3 months and FloJo was back to normal. No cavities. No lameness. No pain. Hope this helps!


----------



## Surbie (4 August 2017)

He was annoying today. Kicked over the soaking bucket many times, refused to put foot in it, pulled off first poultice within minutes (my fault, it was obvs a sloppy attempt), decided black soaking bucket might kill him and both honked really loudly & snapped the string holding his leadrope. Promptly stepped on leadrope & panicked. Gaaaaarrrgghhhh. Scrubbed out abcess and foot rather than soaking and scrubbed other feet too. Will. Not. Give. Up!

Poulticing/soaking back in his box tomorrow. Cleantrax is on order. Milton liquid as a backup till then, no more iodine.

He's absolutely not travelling anywhere or being ridden till he's properly sound - he's only a little pottery at walk and has either jumped or sidled under the electric fence once already to get to the long grass. (now in a fenced paddock) The vet will be back next week to check on the abcess's progress, farrier's coming in when I'm back from holiday to discuss feet.


----------



## FlickaFlo0605 (5 August 2017)

I wouldn't worry about him not putting his foot in the bucket. FloJo, my pony who had white line disease didn't want to do that either but she got used to it, just splashed some on her hoof, simple stuff. Small paddock will do him good. I'm glad I was of use to you! Good luck!


----------



## Surbie (22 August 2017)

If I've managed to upload the photos ok, this is where we are at with the Lad's feet. Pictures are of the worst hoof, the abcessed near fore, taken just after a dilute Milton scrub so they are wet. You can see the abcess hole and he has thin hoof walls.

The abcess hold is closing slowly, he is sound in walk and not yet in trot. Daily Milton soaks and meticulous picking out. I have started back on walking him on the carpark and the drive to get different surfaces for his feet other than the field & stable.

Wouldn't mind some advice on how long it might take to come good. He is loving his holiday and all the fuss, and now doesn't assume the soaking bucket will kill him. I just want his feet to be right.


----------



## Tnavas (23 August 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Iodine kills both bad and good cells, so at the same time as you are killing the bacterial and fungal infections, you are also killing off the new growth of healthy tissue.

Cornucrescine does act as a mild blister; it encourages fast growth of the hoof wall.  Unfortunately this hoof wall is poor quality and often has poor attachment to the internal structures as it has been "forced" (just like how out of season strawberries are often a bit weak and anaemic tasting).
		
Click to expand...

Cornucrescene is a mild blister, it also kills fungus, so helps to prevent the white line disease from continuing, then you just need time for the foot to grow down,

There is no need to stop working the horse, just ensure that the farrier takes the pressure off the worst area.


----------



## Tnavas (23 August 2017)

Surbie said:



			If I've managed to upload the photos ok, this is where we are at with the Lad's feet. Pictures are of the worst hoof, the abcessed near fore, taken just after a dilute Milton scrub so they are wet. You can see the abcess hole and he has thin hoof walls.

The abcess hold is closing slowly, he is sound in walk and not yet in trot. Daily Milton soaks and meticulous picking out. I have started back on walking him on the carpark and the drive to get different surfaces for his feet other than the field & stable.

Wouldn't mind some advice on how long it might take to come good. He is loving his holiday and all the fuss, and now doesn't assume the soaking bucket will kill him. I just want his feet to be right.












Click to expand...

Keep up with a wet poultice such as Animalintex until the horse is sound. Pack the hole with cottonwool soaked in Stockholm Tar, Have farrier shoe with a leather pad between shoe and sole. Before the shoe is put on, paint the sole with Stockholm tar and a layer of cottonwool paint the piece of leather on the sole side with Stockholm Tar. Once the shoe and leather sole is on paint the bottom of the heel with Stockholm Tar. The sole should now be sealed, preventing water and dirt getting in.


----------



## Surbie (23 August 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to reply - I do appreciate it but both vet and farrier have said that's not needed. He's on a regime of daily foot soaks to kill the harmful bacteria and that isn't going to be possible if the hoof is sealed.


----------



## be positive (23 August 2017)

Surbie said:



			Thanks for taking the time to reply - I do appreciate it but both vet and farrier have said that's not needed. He's on a regime of daily foot soaks to kill the harmful bacteria and that isn't going to be possible if the hoof is sealed.
		
Click to expand...

There is no reason to shoe and certainly no reason to put a pad on which will stop the progressive healing and treatment, I would be a little concerned he is still lame but that may be nothing to do with the abscess hole and should improve as his feet tighten up, keep walking on the hard surfaces if he is comfortable enough as that will stimulate growth, get the frogs working better, the central sulcus is fairly deep and should improve with movement, walking will also help with some self trimming, the hole itself should be gone within a few weeks.


----------



## Tnavas (23 August 2017)

be positive said:



			There is no reason to shoe and certainly no reason to put a pad on which will stop the progressive healing and treatment, I would be a little concerned he is still lame but that may be nothing to do with the abscess hole and should improve as his feet tighten up, keep walking on the hard surfaces if he is comfortable enough as that will stimulate growth, get the frogs working better, the central sulcus is fairly deep and should improve with movement, walking will also help with some self trimming, the hole itself should be gone within a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Having treated countless hoof abscess over a 50 year period my comments are from experience. The horse is lame because there is inflammation from bacteria infection. It needs to be poulticed until all the bacteria has gone, I also use a topical antibiotic such as the sort used for mastitis. Once the abscess is fully clean and drained the horse will go sound. You now need to keep this wound clean until the damaged hoof is replaced. This is where the Stockholm tar, cotton wool, leather pad and shoe come in. You protect the foot with them while it has a chance to heal. Remember that while the horse is lame he is in pain. This method reduces the length of time and intensity of pain the horse suffers.


----------



## ester (23 August 2017)

Surbie have you x rayed?


----------



## Leo Walker (23 August 2017)

ester said:



			Why is the coronet vulnerable? I don't see how a hoof can reliably be compared with a nail bed in the way you are trying to. Does anyone else share this theory.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely do not share this theory! 



Tnavas said:



			Cornucrescene is a mild blister, it also kills fungus, so helps to prevent the white line disease from continuing, then you just need time for the foot to grow down
		
Click to expand...

How is this supposed to work? The infection is at the bottom on the inside. How does applying a blister at the top on the outside help?!

OP be careful whose advice you take on here. There is some absolutely shockingly terrible advice on this thread


----------



## Tnavas (23 August 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I absolutely do not share this theory! 



How is this supposed to work? The infection is at the bottom on the inside. How does applying a blister at the top on the outside help?!

OP be careful whose advice you take on here. There is some absolutely shockingly terrible advice on this thread
		
Click to expand...

The infection is not in the bottom of the foot, if it were it could be cut out cleanly with ease. The infection starts in the live tissue that builds the hoof, the coronary band, It then travels down with the growth of the foot, and because of the shape of the horses foot, the weakened damaged area begins to open up. 

I've seen farriers open a long way up the wall, exposing the cheesy textured damaged horn, yet at the previous shoeing the foot was fine.

A comparison, in humans is a fungal toe nail, It looks fine at the cuticle end but looks ghastly at the other end, mis happen and thickened. Treating the end doesn't work, but treat the nailbed, the cuticle or coronary band in the horse and you kill the fungus that is damaging the foot.

Think carefully, how can a fungus damage hoof, it has to damage something live! 

Been looking after horses professionally for 50yrs!


----------



## twiggy2 (23 August 2017)

I would be concerned that the horse has-been lame for o er three weeks. 
Personally I would not loan or take on anything with white line disease as it can be very difficult to get on top of. My cousins mare has had it for over three years despite being on a bare foot diet and healthy in all other respects on only having the white line disease in one hoof.
What breed is the horse?
Are you paying to loan this horse?


----------



## ester (23 August 2017)

Yer you haven't been able to share any veterinary or hoof care professionals who have written in support of your theory tnavas? 

And I still can't fathom why fungal nail infections are even a comparison!


----------



## be positive (23 August 2017)

Tnavas said:



			Having treated countless hoof abscess over a 50 year period my comments are from experience. The horse is lame because there is inflammation from bacteria infection. It needs to be poulticed until all the bacteria has gone, I also use a topical antibiotic such as the sort used for mastitis. Once the abscess is fully clean and drained the horse will go sound. You now need to keep this wound clean until the damaged hoof is replaced. This is where the Stockholm tar, cotton wool, leather pad and shoe come in. You protect the foot with them while it has a chance to heal. Remember that while the horse is lame he is in pain. This method reduces the length of time and intensity of pain the horse suffers.
		
Click to expand...

But why would you start shoeing an unshod horse just to get it over an abscess, I have also dealt with numerous and the unshod ones recovered without shoeing, the shod ones had a normal shoe back on without a pad and they all recovered in a short period of time with just the normal wet then dry poulticing treatment , the OP's horse is still lame which is a concern but shoeing will not help with the problem long term as the white line will be under the shoe so still vulnerable to infection and be harder to treat.  

I also think it needs treating at the bottom, yes it can creep up the foot, seedy toe being an example of an infection taking hold but I don't think it starts at the top otherwise seedy toe would need cutting out from the coronary band, a good diet builds good feet along with exercise to get them functioning as they should.


----------



## ester (23 August 2017)

I don't think we should be considering abscesses and seedy toe/white line disease as the same thing. 

Though neither would benefit from shoeing unless the horse is shod anyway. 

If it starts at the top as claimed, how come when it has gone a long way up/has a gas pocket etc if you resect to that point it is fine.. you don't have to resect up to the coronary band to resolve the issue..


----------



## Leo Walker (23 August 2017)

This isnt the first time Tnavas has said ludicrous things that simply cant be true. Wasnt there some ridiculous carry on about rain scald at one point?


----------



## Tnavas (23 August 2017)

In reply to several of the above. 

Stockholm Tar, a pad and shoeing, protect the damaged food, preventing foreign bodies from re entering the foot. It is only a temporary thing if the horse is not normally shod. The Stockholm Tar packed into the wound will treat the white line disease.

Leo Walker - Re Rainscald, take your blinkers off! I have discussed this with several vets around the world and they are now using modern antifungal shampoos to treat it. What I found out a little by accident I went on to treat a number of horses with Rain Scald and Mudfever with excellent, pain free results.

White line disease/seedy toe, whichever you wish to call it, when cut out it is narrower at the top than the bottom! Why? Because the hoof itself is narrower at the top! As I suggested earlier the coronary bad becomes infected with the fungus, it could be almost a year until you start seeing the damage as it takes that long for the hoof to grow down. Treat the part which grows the horn, rather than just trying to clean up the bottom. Do both but think HOW can a dense dead material develop this infection? 

I think outside the square, try new things, luckily I have access to multiple horses.

OP if you have got this horses foot really clean and the abscess drained and it's still unsound, I hope your vet is suggesting an X Ray, An abscess can track all over the place, if it has reached the pedal bone it could possibly have infected it. 

If any of you reading this have a fungal nail, start rubbing in Vicks Vapour rub into it. None of the doctors treatments have worked and I gave up with them over a year ago. A friend suggested rubbing Vicks into the nailbed, several months later I have a healthy nail the next time I cut the nail the damaged area will have gone.  The actual symptom of the fungal nail is the same as White line disease, weak, cheesy textured nail. It's also painfull to dig out the cheesy stuff! 

Leaving you all with something new to mull over, after all, it's the way medicine develops and improves.


----------



## Leo Walker (23 August 2017)

Tnavas said:



			Leo Walker - Re Rainscald, take your blinkers off! I have discussed this with several vets around the world and they are now using modern antifungal shampoos to treat it. What I found out a little by accident I went on to treat a number of horses with Rain Scald and Mudfever with excellent, pain free results.

White line disease/seedy toe, whichever you wish to call it, when cut out it is narrower at the top than the bottom! Why? Because the hoof itself is narrower at the top! As I suggested earlier the coronary bad becomes infected with the fungus, it could be almost a year until you start seeing the damage as it takes that long for the hoof to grow down. Treat the part which grows the horn, rather than just trying to clean up the bottom. Do both but think HOW can a dense dead material develop this infection?
		
Click to expand...

I dont have blinkers on. I am about as progressive and interested in new things as you can get. I'm also lucky enough to be able to evaluate the things I read. 

You are talking absolute nonsense.


----------



## ester (23 August 2017)

What you are talking about isn't medicine if it isn't just some pet theory you have come up with. I am totally open to new theories which is why I have asked you for any other person but yourself who agrees with that theory. 

You still haven't answered why when people resect it is only necessary to go up to the point of infection. If it were coming from the coronary band surely it would continue to be a problem? I think that's a pretty reasonable question to ask.


----------



## Tnavas (23 August 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I dont have blinkers on. I am about as progressive and interested in new things as you can get. I'm also lucky enough to be able to evaluate the things I read. 

You are talking absolute nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Well you luck just ran out! 

Well I'm sorry that you haven't the courage to try something new - maybe you are one of the people who put your horse through torture picking off scabs for rain scald and mudfever, getting kicked at in the process. When mine get it - I'm in a high humidity wet area - They get washed with Nizoral and a happy horses after, the itching has stopped (fungal infections itch terribly) the scabs have dissolved and the infection doesn't spread further. You can also use Nizoral for Ringworm too.

Maybe give the Nizoral shampoo a try! Interesting fact is that the latest veterinary editions are now describing Mud Fever and Rain Scald as a FUNGAL and bacterial infection! 

As far as white line/seedy toe goes, mine is never troubled by it despite the humid conditions she lives in, but then I hoof oil every day, inside and out with good ol Day, Carr & Martin hoof oil.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 August 2017)

Good grief, Tnavas, do you think that my ex Olympic equine team GB vet should have dremmelled in from the top, not the bottom, when he treated my youngster's extensive seedy toe infection :eek3:? 







Do you want to tell him, or should I?


----------



## paddy555 (23 August 2017)

Tnavas said:



			As far as white line/seedy toe goes, mine is never troubled by it despite the humid conditions she lives in, but then I hoof oil every day, inside and out with good ol Day, Carr & Martin hoof oil.
		
Click to expand...

neither are mine but I attribute that to barefoot and the trim as I don't use any hoof products, oil or cornucresine. I don't see any point in a pad, stockholm tar or shoes. I wouldn't want to trap infection.  From the pics I would bevel the wall in the WLS areas.


----------



## Tnavas (23 August 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Good grief, Tnavas, do you think that my ex Olympic equine team GB vet should have dremmelled in from the top, not the bottom, when he treated my youngster's extensive seedy toe infection :eek3:? 







Do you want to tell him, or should I?
		
Click to expand...

Well here's your chance to give the Cornucrescene a try, or you could try the Vicks treatment. The damaged horn has been removed as far as can be done from below so giving it a try from the growth area wouldn't hurt and it's not invasive.

In the past I had a horse with Seedy toe, he arrived with it and it had been regularly dug out by the farrier (UK qualified), packed with Copper Sulphate but never got any better. A year later it was gone, I'd been rubbing Cornucrescene into the coronary band daily. All four feet vastly improved quality.

My own vet was sceptical when I discussed the treatment for rain scald but now prescribes Ketaconisl, the active ingredient of Nizoral.


----------



## Leo Walker (23 August 2017)

Tnavas said:



			Well you luck just ran out! 

Well I'm sorry that you haven't the courage to try something new - maybe you are one of the people who put your horse through torture picking off scabs for rain scald and mudfever, getting kicked at in the process. When mine get it - I'm in a high humidity wet area - They get washed with Nizoral and a happy horses after, the itching has stopped (fungal infections itch terribly) the scabs have dissolved and the infection doesn't spread further. You can also use Nizoral for Ringworm too.

Maybe give the Nizoral shampoo a try! Interesting fact is that the latest veterinary editions are now describing Mud Fever and Rain Scald as a FUNGAL and bacterial infection! 

As far as white line/seedy toe goes, mine is never troubled by it despite the humid conditions she lives in, but then I hoof oil every day, inside and out with good ol Day, Carr & Martin hoof oil.
		
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? You make no sense at all and I'm starting to wonder if I am in the Twilight Zone. You are absolutely off your rocker!


----------



## Tnavas (23 August 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I absolutely do not share this theory! 
How is this supposed to work? The infection is at the bottom on the inside. How does applying a blister at the top on the outside help?!

*The hoof grows from the top, down! The coronary band is only leathery - it can be damaged easily and we know from experience that when cut it carries the scar down the hoof. If the Coronary band is infected by a fungus it could produce what you ultimately see as seedy toe.*

OP be careful whose advice you take on here. There is some absolutely shockingly terrible advice on this thread
		
Click to expand...

*Your words - maybe your advice it not too sound either - but OH! you haven't given any advice at all - just knocked other posters for their thoughts!*



Leo Walker said:



			This isnt the first time Tnavas has said ludicrous things that simply cant be true. Wasnt there some ridiculous carry on about rain scald at one point?
		
Click to expand...

*I have been proved very correct in my thoughts on Rain Scald and Mudfever and have got testemonials from many people who have contacted me after on the success of using NIzoral - there are even fellow members on this site also recommending Nizoral now. I also have vets in four countries now using it - so your comment is pretty pathetic*



Leo Walker said:



			I dont have blinkers on. I am about as progressive and interested in new things as you can get. I'm also lucky enough to be able to evaluate the things I read. 

You are talking absolute nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

*
I said I had a 'theory about Seedy Toe' - I've yet to put it into full test mode. After the winter we've had here in NZ there may be a few at the yard I keep my horse on that will have horses that have developed Seedy Toe. Like all theories there are those that will disagree and be hostile - after all we once believed the world was flat!
*


Leo Walker said:



			What are you talking about? You make no sense at all and I'm starting to wonder if I am in the Twilight Zone. You are absolutely off your rocker!
		
Click to expand...

*Leo - you have done nothing but insult me on this thread. - Agree or disagree that is your prerogative but don't bring personal insults into comments.*


----------



## Surbie (23 August 2017)

be positive said:



			There is no reason to shoe and certainly no reason to put a pad on which will stop the progressive healing and treatment, I would be a little concerned he is still lame but that may be nothing to do with the abscess hole and should improve as his feet tighten up, keep walking on the hard surfaces if he is comfortable enough as that will stimulate growth, get the frogs working better, the central sulcus is fairly deep and should improve with movement, walking will also help with some self trimming, the hole itself should be gone within a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much. He is now 95% sound in trot, just had a little wobbly when he was trotted up today. His feet are improving and were apparently awful when the shoes came off but that's before my time. Keeping on with the Milton/Cleantrax soaks all round and very conscientious picking out for now, plus walks on hard surfaces.



ester said:



			Surbie have you x rayed?
		
Click to expand...

No, not yet because he's just shy of being sound. If it gets worse though...



twiggy2 said:



			I would be concerned that the horse has-been lame for o er three weeks. 
Personally I would not loan or take on anything with white line disease as it can be very difficult to get on top of. My cousins mare has had it for over three years despite being on a bare foot diet and healthy in all other respects on only having the white line disease in one hoof.
What breed is the horse?
Are you paying to loan this horse?
		
Click to expand...

He's a cob. And no, not at the moment.


----------



## ester (24 August 2017)

ah so now it's a theory developed by a riding instructor that is untested.... 

And my valid and sensible questions and requests cannot be answered apparently.


----------



## Tnavas (24 August 2017)

ester said:



			ah so now it's a theory developed by a riding instructor that is untested.... 

And my valid and sensible questions and requests cannot be answered apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Ester, sorry I can't answer your questions, I said quite clearly in my first post that it was a theory! 

I'm not just a riding instructor, HM is my speciality, I teach senior Pony Club members from all over the North Island at H level, with a 100% pass rate, including one with Honours. 

I do look outside the square a lot, especially with something like white line disease which is so hard to clear up. Hopefully I will be able to put it to the test in the next few months, but in the meantime it's not going to hurt to give my idea a try. 

At some point I will get to talk to my vet, however I so rarely see her as my horses don't get sick. I'm more likely to come accross her at a party! Will keep folks updated.


----------



## Leo Walker (24 August 2017)

Tnavas said:



*Your words - maybe your advice it not too sound either - but OH! you haven't given any advice at all - just knocked other posters for their thoughts!*

I have. My advice is not to listen to yours


*I have been proved very correct in my thoughts on Rain Scald and Mudfever and have got testemonials from many people who have contacted me after on the success of using NIzoral - there are even fellow members on this site also recommending Nizoral now. I also have vets in four countries now using it - so your comment is pretty pathetic*

No you havent. We went through this last time. The reason I mentioned it was not to be pathetic, but to highlight that you have past form for behaving in a very, very odd fashion, giving out at best dubious at advice

*
I said I had a 'theory about Seedy Toe' - I've yet to put it into full test mode. After the winter we've had here in NZ there may be a few at the yard I keep my horse on that will have horses that have developed Seedy Toe. Like all theories there are those that will disagree and be hostile - after all we once believed the world was flat!
*

This is nothing to do with the world being flat. It is everything to do with you being unable to understand that what you are saying is bizzare

*Leo - you have done nothing but insult me on this thread. - Agree or disagree that is your prerogative but don't bring personal insults into comments.*

The only insult I have made is to say you are off your rocker.Very mild in the big scheme of things. Also true
		
Click to expand...

OP, I hope some of the advice has been useful and your pony recovers soon


----------



## ester (24 August 2017)

So if you cannot answer my very logical questions you understand then that it is a theory with some significant flaws in logic 

It's not about looking outside the box, riding/HM you are an instructor. You are not a scientist trained in the critical thinking required for the development and testing of hypotheses and you are not a vet or hoof care professional handling perhaps hundreds of cases a year which would mean your anecdotal thoughts might hold more sway.
Micro organisms are my 'thing' and I have been paid to research novel approaches so am good to be out of the box, but you've not been able to give sound reasoning for your theory and have picked totally spurious comparisons to make your point which makes it rather hard to take seriously.

You say white line disease is so hard to clear up, that is certainly not my experience. Perhaps it is different in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## MDB (29 August 2017)

Diet, weight control,  and regular trimming to reduce pressure and flare.

My 2 both had white line separation for over a year. Not dissimilar to your photos. I tried every topical treatment possible. Then i put them on a diet in May to lose weight, Brought them off the grass, and trimmed them regularly, bevelling back to the white line to reduce the stress in these areas. Three months on, the white line separation has virtually disappeared completely .I am convinced the weight loss and diet have made the biggest impact.


----------



## Surbie (13 September 2017)

Well he's still lame. Was briefly plugged & shod when 95% there, then went back to being very lame in trot. And then in walk.

He was x-rayed today. The good news is there is no infection showing in the bone, his pedal bone's fine. Plus, for a total wuss, he behaved impeccably with all the kit and power leads around him. 

And the white line is closing up. Now the shoe is back off I can keep on with treating it.

Vet thinks it's just a ruddy great big hole and will take (lots of) time to close up. Back to dry poultices and the vet's coming back tomorrow with something to plug it possibly. Shoes staying off, which I prefer.

Horse is a poultice ripper though. Anyone know where to get BIIIG poultice boots? That hoof's 17cm wide & 18.5cm long.


----------



## ester (13 September 2017)

were there any gas pockets higher up or just what you can see/get to easily? I presume that latter . 

I've used cavallos to poultice before, (sealed up the drainage holes) and they do big hoof sizes now if you could find some. 

https://www.cavallo-inc.com/measuring-and-fitting/

I think a chronic WLD situation can be tricky, Michen's lad was resected because of gas pockets you couldnt get treatment too and the wall has grown down well but he's still not 100% at the moment.


----------



## Michen (13 September 2017)

ester said:



			were there any gas pockets higher up or just what you can see/get to easily? I presume that latter . 

I've used cavallos to poultice before, (sealed up the drainage holes) and they do big hoof sizes now if you could find some. 

https://www.cavallo-inc.com/measuring-and-fitting/

I think a chronic WLD situation can be tricky, Michen's lad was resected because of gas pockets you couldnt get treatment too and the wall has grown down well but he's still not 100% at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Yep mine had to have a resection, there was a gas pocket that was a little too close to the pedal bone to ignore. He's still 2/10 lame on that hoof but his latest trim removed all of the remaining hole so not sure if he would be sound now if I trotted him up, I'm not bothering to look for another few weeks yet. It's been a real pain in the arse frankly!


----------



## Michen (13 September 2017)

Also I would add, in hindsight (such a wonderful thing) I wish I hadn't shod him after the resection (he had rock crunching feet) as I feel it effectively masked the lameness, therefore he was in work (as per vets advice), when in reality he wasn't sound.


----------



## tallyho! (13 September 2017)

Tnavas said:



			I think it starts at the coronet and as the hoof spreads outwards the white line gets wider and wider. The infection is there at the top starting in an area that is vulnarable.

Andalucian what makes you think Iodine and cornucrescene is too strong?
		
Click to expand...

Well, you are partially right Tnavas - if the hoof angle is poor and stretching the laminae, the infection could indeed spread up to the coronet but never the other way around. You ask anyone who dissects cadavers and they will tell you that WLD starts from the ground. So your logic about sealing it as it grows IS correct but not that the WLD starts at the coronet. 

WLD is a diet issue but could also be exacerbated by a poor trim. I would start the horse on a decent mineral mix (try forageplus/equimins/progressive earth/thunderbrook) and address the hoof quality to ensure a good tight growth from now on. You can cleantrax the feet but you can't heal the cracks that are there. Have you got any side photos of the hoof and straight on?


----------



## Surbie (13 September 2017)

Michen said:



			Also I would add, in hindsight (such a wonderful thing) I wish I hadn't shod him after the resection (he had rock crunching feet) as I feel it effectively masked the lameness, therefore he was in work (as per vets advice), when in reality he wasn't sound.
		
Click to expand...

This, absolutely. While I wish I could ride him, I don't mind waiting for him to come right and now I've got used to barefoot horses I find it easier to keep them clean. 

I will ask about gas pockets, and thanks for the pointer. The vet said that on initial view (are reviewing at the surgery later today) there was nothing to be concerned about. They'll be back out tomorrow to consider packing the hole, which was clean and dry.


----------



## Casey76 (14 September 2017)

You're going to need a Cavallo "Big Foot" boot for a foot that big - BUT poulticing is 100x easier with a hoof boot, as no millions of layers of duct tape or feed bags are needed; just the poultice and some vet wrap to keep it on the foot.


----------



## arabmania (17 September 2017)

A good 45 minute soak in cleantrax, as high as the leg will tub,  will kill off the bacteria that is in there. Then be sure to be vigilant of any stones and grit that might imbed in the gaps.  Hoof stuff is great for plugging the line separation until it is grown out but needs doing daily.  The horses diet may need looking at.  Is he given a good supplement daily?


----------



## Surbie (6 November 2017)

The abcess has proven more of a headache than the WLD, which appears to be clearing well. 

Just after the x-rays he was plugged again after being assessed as sound. The abcess must have skinned over with a bit of yuk behind it or was never wholly gone and being able to trickle drain masked it. It blew up again, this time travelling horizontally and high up in the hoof - x-rays done straight off. Horse was in a lot of pain. Vet dug more to relieve pressure. He was then poulticed & put on the list for a resection as it just wasn't draining.

The day before the op I had him out for some grazing. Led a newish mare through the field and he put on a proper show for her: galloping wonkily but at speed, bucking, prancing and generally showing off how amazing he is. Even managed to suck in his belly. All the display put a lot of pressure on the abcess and it finally started draining! 

Which meant he wasn't resected, he has a shoe on with a plate and an open hole that I flush daily and plug with iodine-soaked gauze. After a week in the indoor school he is out in the field and very happy - he doesn't like being in a box. And I devoutly hope that this is it and it will just grow out slowly. He is sound in walk so I am leading him out for in-hand hacks to keep us doing something together and so he sees more than a field.

Any tips on hoof supplements for a barefoot (mostly!) and sweetitch horse? Forage analyses are being done.


----------



## ester (6 November 2017)

So you may want to balance to your forage to your analysis but the best of the shelfs in no particular order would be:
prohoof (proearth)
forage plus
equimins adv. complete - is a bit low in magnesium (I feed this and add some extra)
equivita. 


In addtion micronised linseed (charnwoods) is nothing but all round good!


----------



## tallyho! (7 November 2017)

Serbie, you really need to feed the hoof horn now. You didn't really say what diet the horse was actually on but you need to remove any sugar if the horse is still footy. Soak hay for 30 mins (this is enough to leach sugar out but not too much of the vitamins and minerals or to grow bacteria) and try to add a good mineral supplement. 

Make sure the hoof horn is trimmed well, so that there is no additional stretching of the white line. 

It's hard to get rid of WLD by topically treating... tighter healthier hoof growth will gradually push the fungal/bacterial infection out and will be hard for it to get a hold in future.


----------



## Surbie (7 November 2017)

He's on grass, haylage (5-6kg/day while he's in having feet dried/groomed/sweetitch checked etc), minimal speedibeet and salt. That's it normally. He's on antibiotics for a couple more weeks, which means he's getting about 4-8 carrots a day and a bit more speedibeet to make sure he eats it all. After that the carrots are reduced to 1-2 cut into batons for his stretches.

He is coming over to me and a friend to share and we're starting to talk supplements for after the analysis comes back. Linseed is on the list, and the hoof supplement list is really helpful, thank you! 

He's a bit fat, but apart from losing muscle from lack of work he's in great condition - his coat is amazingly thick, soft and shiny, he's not very footy but then he's done no work for ages. He's been in the indoor school as turnout to keep his feet dry. He has sweetitch, but since Snuggy rugs have been on religiously most of his mane has grown back and his tail is coming through.


----------



## Michen (7 November 2017)

Just to say I'm really impressed with cleantrax. I took shoes off, used it and cracked on and actually where his feet have worn down through road work the hole has mostly now gone... we shall see.


----------



## Rowreach (6 April 2022)

---


----------

